# 65 Tempest windowfelts



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

finally found a place that REALLY makes tempest window felts arty: https://secure.steelerubber.com/search_frameset.php?yr=65&mk=PO&tp=ALL&pk=TN along with every type of soft trim for tons of old cars. if any one remembers my post I tried every supplier and got GTO felts shipped 4 times. They were also in stock and I have them in my hands now- One more piece DONE


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Crusty!.....Hopefully I'll be needing window fuzzies in a couple months.:cheers Eric
The link isn't working........


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks Crusty, been looking for them for the 66' Post....bookmarking it now...oops....maybe not, says no content. It's Steelerubber.com E...:cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

this is the real link https://secure.steelerubber.com/search_frameset.php?yr=65&mk=PO&tp=ALL&pk=TN sorry


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, crusty. I sweated the ones on my convertible out for hours in '93 when I replaced them....they're STILL kinda cheesy. The '65 has it's original ones still....good to know there is a source for a part that will FIT.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas!


----------

